# What do Presbyterians Believe



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's the link of the audiobook version of Gordon Clark's book "What do Presbyterians Believe" all 12 hrs worth,it's based on the WCF,it's a free resource and seems really interesting!

http:/www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspe aker&Keyword=Gordon^H.^Clark


----------



## baron (Sep 6, 2011)

Clicked on link and this came up.

404 - File or directory not found.
The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Andres (Sep 6, 2011)

baron said:


> Clicked on link and this came up.
> 
> 404 - File or directory not found.
> The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.



Yup, me too. If you could find the correct link, it would be much appreciated. Sounds like an interesting series.


----------



## Douglas P. (Sep 6, 2011)

Gordon H. Clark Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks brother I dont know why it didnt work,I am thankful you fixed the link,it's a great series!


----------

